# root mail and dbus error



## mfaridi (Dec 13, 2008)

I use FreeBSD 7 with Gnome , today I go to this directory 

```
/avr/mail
```
 and open root mail . I see this message many many , 


```
Dec  7 16:51:19 Mostafa gnome-keyring-daemon[1255]: error connecting to D-BUS system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

How I fix this error ??


----------



## Lowell (Dec 14, 2008)

Start dbus?

Looks like it should be started automatically if you enable Gnome via setting [font="Courier New"]gnome_enable[/font] in rc.conf; this will start other things too.  Otherwise, you can set dbus_enable on its own in rc.conf.  To do it once, the easiest way is "[font="Courier New"]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus forcestart[/font]".


----------

